# RG8 vs Agile Septor 827?



## thebunfather (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone had a chance to compare the two side by side? Gonna be in the market as soon as I can liquidate one of my 7's. Thanks for any info.


----------



## karjim (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/223656-ibanez-vs-agile.html

and so many pages....IMO Agile8 600$> Rga8 600$ but all have serious issues somewhere.
Ibby you have the neck and the playability 
Agile you have a better sound 
I know it's sad


----------



## rekab (Jan 29, 2013)

I did not care much for my agile 8 due to the neck. I love the neck on my rg8 though so I'd pick the Ibanez 

@karjim: he said rg8 not rga8


----------



## karjim (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry my bad, well if you have the money go Ibby 2228...fast superior to any Agile but it's basswood so....
Japan VS Indonesia ......no game
Wait a little so many 8 strings will coming out this spring


----------



## thebunfather (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I think I'll go with the Ibby based on the fact that I'm a sucker for their necks. I'm just trying to compile as much info as I can on the newer budget 8's while I try to sell one of my 7's.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Jan 29, 2013)

karjim said:


> sorry my bad, well if you have the money go Ibby 2228...fast superior to any Agile but it's basswood so....
> Japan VS Indonesia ......no game
> Wait a little so many 8 strings will coming out this spring



Someones comparing a $400 RG8 to a $600 827, and then you go and suggest the ($2000?) RG2228??


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Another one to consider. Jackson just released a budget 8 string as well.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 30, 2013)

But jacksons never had that comfy necks like ibbys did. At least for my PERSONAL taste.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say RG because it's an RG


----------



## thebunfather (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Jackson RR7R and love the neck. I might have to look into the Jackson as well.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 30, 2013)

Karjim, Agile guitars are made in Korea unless specified otherwise, like the cheap 8-string Septors that are being made in China.

I wasn't a big fan of the RG8 I played at all. I'm gonna say Agile. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MikeH (Jan 30, 2013)

I love my RG8. My vote goes for it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2013)

The RG8 is doing it for me. 

And I've owned a couple Agiles and liked them.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 30, 2013)

Frankly, both guitars are around the same value, so i'd go with the one that looks better 
Unless you live in the USA, then i'd get the ibby. Heard some rumors about getting lemons for international folks, don't know if it's true or just some bad luck for others.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 31, 2013)

I was stoked to see the Jackson 8s coming out until I saw they were a 26.5" scale. No need to even make an 8 string that isn't at least 27", cant handle that low string.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2013)

How many conversations have we had here where discuss the difference .5" DOESN'T make?


----------



## thebunfather (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a Yamaha AES520D6. It's a 26.25" scale, and I strung it up with the lowest 5 strings of a Dunlop Heavy core set (10-60) and threw a 70 for the sixth. Tuned it to F# for shits and giggles, and it actually worked out pretty well. The stock pickups in those Yamahas are amazing for low tunings.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 31, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> How many conversations have we had here where discuss the difference .5" DOESN'T make?



Not enough.


----------



## azcamber (Feb 1, 2013)

i have an agile 828 and an ibanez rga8, honestly i like the ibanez neck profile much better.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2013)

MikeK said:


> I was stoked to see the Jackson 8s coming out until I saw they were a 26.5" scale. No need to even make an 8 string that isn't at least 27", cant handle that low string.



Ridiculously dumb logic.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 1, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Ridiculously dumb logic.



Not particularly, some 26.5" Schecters can't handle the F# string. Especially the Omen I played


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Not particularly, some 26.5" Schecters can't handle the F# string. Especially the Omen I played



My 25.5" LTD handles low F# very well


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 1, 2013)

knifefightintheor said:


> Someones comparing a $400 RG8 to a $600 827, and then you go and suggest the ($2000?) RG2228??



You can pick up a used RG2228 for a lot cheaper then they are brand new, because they are overpriced brand new, imo. If you can spend over $1000 go for a DC800. It will blow away all the guitars mentioned here.


----------



## AustinShafer (Feb 1, 2013)

My schector omen 8 handles the low strings great, I always hear people saying how bad they suck, but I like it better then any of the badass 6 strings I have owned. I think its because they ship not properly set up, when I first got it there were a lot of dead frets. Once I adjusted a few things this guitar is a beast! You can hear it on the cd I just released.


----------



## ohio5150djent (Aug 27, 2013)

I have an omen 8 and i love it im actually selling my rga8 over it.. i just dont like the bridge on the ibby, its a personal thing.. but i have no problem tuning tue schecter to e... with that said though im choosing agile septor over ibby mainly for the bridge but its a comfort thong.. i cant find the sweet spot while palm muting


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Aug 27, 2013)

Not having played the Ibanez, I can not comment on it, but I did just get an 827 Septor today. Would probably keep it if 1) it was the model I ordered, and 2) it didn't buzz so badly.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Aug 28, 2013)

ohio5150djent said:


> its a comfort thong..



Nice, I've been looking for one of those!


----------

